# Please dont be Dysplasia



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey (7.5 months old) started limping last weekend after a vigorous run in the park, took him to the vet that afternoon and he couldn't feel anything, thought it might be muscular so gave us anti inflammatory. Yesterday still limping so back to the vet. He pulled and twisted his leg every which way but couldn't find anything so he's having x-rays done on Wednesday. He has shown no pain at all and his limp is hardly noticeable when he's on his walks (short lead walks) but its pretty obvious when he is in the house especially after rest. Has anyone else had a similar problem? ill be devastated if its dysplasia. 
PS mother and father have no problems


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will tell you what a veterinary orthopedic surgeon told me. It can take a good 6-8 weeks for a dog to fully recover form a bad muscle strain. 
I won't tell you not to have the x-rays done, but stay optimistic on the outcome .
When my female had a skip in her step, I had her hips and knees x-rayed, and it showed she had excellent hips and nothing showed wrong with her knees. She was put on meds, but the skip remained. Next she went to orthopedic vet. More x-rays and even checked under sedation to make sure she had no looseness in her knees. All came back good. The vet said his best recommendation was more rest. We could do a MRI if I wanted, but felt rest maybe the answer.
He was right.
My male Cash developed a limp in his right shoulder on a hunt. Put him on two weeks rest and he had no sign of a limp. Hunted him and the limp returned. Then 3 weeks rest and limp came back. His x-rays came back good, and he showed no signs of pain when shoulder was manipulated. Same as above rest for the next 2 months. Then run the **** out of him and see if limp comes back. If it does MRI. I was not giving them ample time to heal, and paid a lot of money for this simple solution.

The only difference is your pups limp being more noticeable after resting. I've learned not to worry until the vet tells me I need too.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Texas Red,

I know I shouldn't worry but its hard not to. The only good thing is we are on holidays shortly for two weeks and I was dreading putting him to kennels for this long but the vet said its the best place for him as he can get some proper rest. I try to keep him calm at home but he just get so excited over everything. im glad were getting the x-rays done as even if it is just a muscle strain it will give us a chance to look at his hips and give peace of mind. fingers crossed. 

I totally understand you resting yours for a couple of weeks and then running them again, there's nothing Humphrey loves more than chasing rabbits and squirrels through the woods and I think were finding it harder than him not having him do this. we just got to have a little patience I guess.

fingers crossed


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

TexasRed is right. Our girl sprained her hip at the age of 5 months, and it was a good 8 weeks before she was 100% again. These things take time to heal. Think of yourself and how long it can take for you to feel better after a pulled muscle, etc. 

Keep up the rest --- which I know is hard in a pup, but it'll pay off.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ohh I hope it's just something like that lilyloo. As I've said he's is not showing a lot of pain so hopefully it's not too bad. I'm sure it's something from over exertion but it's the waiting that's the worst part


----------

